# Best money saving hacks in Dubai



## canks (Apr 2, 2015)

I wonder what the basic hacks are to save money in Dubai?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Don't tell people secrets on a public forum ?

BTW, evading taxes or not paying debts is a criminal offence here. The UAE has a very simple tax system with a few if not no loopholes.

Or you could just try and spend less and not borrow any money. You go straight to prison if you fail to repay here.


----------



## DubaiResident (Oct 25, 2014)

Avoid credit cards. Period. Of course YMMV, but it generally helps the majority.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Money saving hacks, get the perfect abs in 5 simple steps, attract hot women in 4 easy ways, get the best out of your car engine in 5 minutes, tips and tricks for salary hikes in Dubai and more.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

canks said:


> I wonder what the basic hacks are to save money in Dubai?


You Greeks eh?


----------



## Kurdish (Aug 9, 2013)

Get the entertainer app, and make an effort to use it.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

canks said:


> I wonder what the basic hacks are to save money in Dubai?


pretty simple actually... don't spend...


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

Why everybody seems to go on a 'saving expedition' here. There is a price to everything and you have to pay it no matter what. 

I've known people who are walking across 2 Km in 44c to the bank to avoid 2 AED charge on bank ATM or talking a long way to avoid 4 AED salik like come on! 

I have a simple formula that 30-40% of my monthly salary I'd spend on rent grocery etc, if its not spent, I'd give myself a treat !! 

No tension smoke Benson !


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Do the opposite of whatever you do back home.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Getting a bit close to the knuckle there Tim ......


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Kurdish said:


> Get the entertainer app, and make an effort to use it.


Or save money by NOT buying the Entertainer Book/App and then not being 'drawn/convinced' into needing to go out and use those vouchers before they expire.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

LesFroggitts said:


> Or save money by NOT buying the Entertainer Book/App and then not being 'drawn/convinced' into needing to go out and use those vouchers before they expire.


In other words, be a hermit and live a miserable existence.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> In other words, be a hermit and live a miserable existence.


Not really, I've never had the Entertainer and keep myself happy going out for dining whenever we feel like it. Certainly don't feel that it's a miserable lifestyle.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

LesFroggitts said:


> Not really, I've never had the Entertainer and keep myself happy going out for dining whenever we feel like it. Certainly don't feel that it's a miserable lifestyle.


If you're going to do those sorts of things, you might as well get it and save some cash. Certainly I manage to save the sticker price back within 2-3 months, without doing anything differently.

Like what some people did on here, I pool my monthly offer vouchers with some friends and we'll ensure we meet up at least once a month.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> If you're going to do those sorts of things, you might as well get it and save some cash. Certainly I manage to save the sticker price back within 2-3 months, without doing anything differently.
> 
> Like what some people did on here, I pool my monthly offer vouchers with some friends and we'll ensure we meet up at least once a month.


But, I'm a Hermit and don't have any friends


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> If you're going to do those sorts of things, you might as well get it and save some cash. Certainly I manage to save the sticker price back within 2-3 months, without doing anything differently.
> 
> Like what some people did on here, I pool my monthly offer vouchers with some friends and we'll ensure we meet up at least once a month.


Yes but it sort of push you to certain behaviours (once you have the book already), limited selections and availability. Somehow the places I frequent on regular basis are not a part of this program, so by willing to use Entertainer I would have to go to places listed there. Also it only makes sense for two people dining or dining in specific manner (e.g. it won't work for 10 mezze dinner for 2 persons unless you throw in main courses). No benefits at all if you are dining single. I agree though that one brunch can return the price of the book itself. A lot of places these days have for instance 15-20% on different debit / credit cards, so if you sum up starters, main courses, desserts and drinks it will be on par with one for one Entertainer main course only (except for buffets of course).


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Malbec said:


> Yes but it sort of push you to certain behaviours (once you have the book already), limited selections and availability. Somehow the places I frequent on regular basis are not a part of this program, so by willing to use Entertainer I would have to go to places listed there. Also it only makes sense for two people dining or dining in specific manner (e.g. it won't work for 10 mezze dinner for 2 persons unless you throw in main courses). No benefits at all if you are dining single. I agree though that one brunch can return the price of the book itself. A lot of places these days have for instance 15-20% on different debit / credit cards, so if you sum up starters, main courses, desserts and drinks it will be on par with one for one Entertainer main course only (except for buffets of course).


I've found the opposite. 

I'm usually a creature of habit, so as a cheap Scotman's I like to test the water with discounts. AED 250 brunch knocked down to AED 150 isn't a bad deal when you've got some vouchers; and you're scoffing lobsters during it too.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Union Co Op for non perishables

Barracuda runs & BBQs as an alternative to going out.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Blow it all in a night at Mahiki. You will be broke but at least you go out with a bang and looking like a champagne covered bellend! yay


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> I've found the opposite.
> 
> I'm usually a creature of habit, so as a cheap Scotman's I like to test the water with discounts. AED 250 brunch knocked down to AED 150 isn't a bad deal when you've got some vouchers; and you're scoffing lobsters during it too.


I am glad you are enjoying it, I am definitely after the era of the loyalty programs and discounts after spending few years in Singapore which in my opinion is one big loyalty program, where every single even small tea shop you wouldn't suspect has the loyalty card for rewards / discounts.

While I still do enjoy the discounts and will probably buy the entertainer book sooner or later, I am just saying that it forces certain spending behaviours where two person HAVE TO order a main course, otherwise no discount at all. Or when two persons ARE REQUIRED to dine to avail 1 for 1 buffet. Frankly speaking I would prefer a simple 25% off total bill instead of playing cat and mouse whether it is a buffet, lunch, friday or saturday brunch offer and whether it is eligible or not.

Speaking of seafood, let say I want to go to Arboretum Seafood Extravaganza on Thursday, this Entertainer is so confusing here. There are three vouchers stating buffet with approx. saving AED 295. However according to Arboretum Madinat website it seems that Entertainer vouchers are accepted for lunch and saturday "carvery" only, while theme nights (including seafood) are excluded... In such case I am not sure how did Entertainer came up with AED 295 saving if the most expensive dinner buffet is excluded.


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

Malbec said:


> I am glad you are enjoying it, I am definitely after the era of the loyalty programs and discounts after spending few years in Singapore which in my opinion is one big loyalty program, where every single even small tea shop you wouldn't suspect has the loyalty card for rewards / discounts.
> 
> While I still do enjoy the discounts and will probably buy the entertainer book sooner or later, I am just saying that it forces certain spending behaviours where two person HAVE TO order a main course, otherwise no discount at all. Or when two persons ARE REQUIRED to dine to avail 1 for 1 buffet. Frankly speaking I would prefer a simple 25% off total bill instead of playing cat and mouse whether it is a buffet, lunch, friday or saturday brunch offer and whether it is eligible or not.
> 
> Speaking of seafood, let say I want to go to Arboretum Seafood Extravaganza on Thursday, this Entertainer is so confusing here. There are three vouchers stating buffet with approx. saving AED 295. However according to Arboretum Madinat website it seems that Entertainer vouchers are accepted for lunch and saturday "carvery" only, while theme nights (including seafood) are excluded... In such case I am not sure how did Entertainer came up with AED 295 saving if the most expensive dinner buffet is excluded.


We used to love going to Al Hambra when you could buy 4 tapas get 4 free with 1 voucher. They've now changed the rules so they're valid for main meals only. 

The whole experience of going to a Spanish restaurant, I feel, is to share lots of small dishes. 

It's annoying when they change the conditions. Won't be going there again.

*Having a full on spoilt expat paddy*


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Malbec said:


> I am glad you are enjoying it, I am definitely after the era of the loyalty programs and discounts after spending few years in Singapore which in my opinion is one big loyalty program, where every single even small tea shop you wouldn't suspect has the loyalty card for rewards / discounts.
> 
> While I still do enjoy the discounts and will probably buy the entertainer book sooner or later, I am just saying that it forces certain spending behaviours where two person HAVE TO order a main course, otherwise no discount at all. Or when two persons ARE REQUIRED to dine to avail 1 for 1 buffet. Frankly speaking I would prefer a simple 25% off total bill instead of playing cat and mouse whether it is a buffet, lunch, friday or saturday brunch offer and whether it is eligible or not.
> 
> Speaking of seafood, let say I want to go to Arboretum Seafood Extravaganza on Thursday, this Entertainer is so confusing here. There are three vouchers stating buffet with approx. saving AED 295. However according to Arboretum Madinat website it seems that Entertainer vouchers are accepted for lunch and saturday "carvery" only, while theme nights (including seafood) are excluded... In such case I am not sure how did Entertainer came up with AED 295 saving if the most expensive dinner buffet is excluded.


It does require at least two to tango, unless it's something which is eligible or normally is a takeaway. In any case, it doesn't make me spend more than I already would, and it makes what little I do spend go further.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Here's a few I have learned.

1. Don't use an Agent when renting a flat & don't move too often. Search for rentals direct from the owner (Save 5% commission)
2. Make the owner keep the DEWA in his/her name and either embed costs in the rent or offer to pay it. (Save 5% residents tax) 
3. Shop at the Union Co-op for the majority of your shopping and not Spinney's/Waitrose (5-10% cost difference)
4. Find someone that has an Emirates Facecard/Platinum card and use it/them everywhere you go and save 20-50% on food and beverage for those outings. 
5. Use Careem to book your taxi drives and select Economy 8 times out of 10 you get upgraded to a Lexus for free
6. Stay up to date with Etisalat promotions to save on your mobile calls/data
7. When you need to buy something always check dubizzle first for a deal
8. Find friends who work for Emirates and get them to book your flights at 50% off through their discounted tickets (limitations on upgrades and miles tho)
9. Learn the art of negotiating in general. Everything here is negotiable.
10. Don't have kids lol.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

INFAMOUS said:


> ...8. Find friends who work for Emirates and get them to book your flights at 50% off through their discounted tickets (limitations on upgrades and miles tho)...


thought that only applied to family? i had heard people have been doing this on the sly for "cousins" but someone mentioned this was being cracked down on...


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

imac said:


> thought that only applied to family? i had heard people have been doing this on the sly for "cousins" but someone mentioned this was being cracked down on...


That was before. Emirates since stopped giving bonuses and instead gives crew X amount of tickets to used annually on friends and family. These are not the traditional ID50 ID80 tickets that need to be deemed family.


----------



## outstanding (Mar 24, 2015)

You can do a lot of sports out here cheap - hook up with like minded people and hopefully they will be able to show you the low cost way of getting involved, eg. Play golf in sharjah.

It depends on why you are in dubai though; are you here to work and save, career progression, life experience or just to live!? Know the answer to that and you can work out where you can reduce your expenditure.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

One of the best money saving hacks i know is, when visitors are coming to stay (or if you're here on business) always stay in a 5* Hotel that ISN'T licenced. Example would be that when visiting I used to stay at the Millennium Plaza on SZR (30 nights in a year), it never cost my company more than 800 all in a night. I f you want a beer you can easily walk to Longs or Crowne Plaza, similar rooms at those hotels are at least 50% more (same for same), WiFi was free too. Want a wine in your room? Bring a few bottles in from Duty Free, no hassle.

(This is not a sponsored advert for Millennium Plaza Hotel on SZR, other non-licensed hotels are available).

Same goes with restaurants, it's easy to eat out for under 50 a person, just steer clear of the licensed places.


----------



## Enochasaurus (Apr 17, 2015)

get car works done in Sharjah. i get my oil changed for about 125AED behind Sharjah City Center mall, bought my tires for maybe 30-40% less than what a service station in dubai quoted me. bought my TV in sharjah too at the Electronics market near the Cricket Stadium. Really good deals can be found there. 

Its a b*tch going to Sharjah, but if you can manage it pre-rush hour on weekdays or on a Saturday morning, traffic isnt too bad. 

For house plants, buy from Ikea instead of Dubai Garden Center on SZR. nice price diff. 

If possible, get your dry-cleaning done in one of the low-income neighborhoods. for example, I work on SZR so i go to Satwa (just behind) and drop off my stuff. Price is much cheaper than the places near my apt (motor city). 

if you want a knock-off Rolex (good quality tho), you can find them in Karama. got my GF 2 for 6 or 700 i think. but that was after some hard bargaining. 

and re: the Entertainer App, if you are single, don't bother. If you have a GF, its a must. it'll pay for itself in no time (especially the Fine Dining book; pays for itself if u use it TWICE, and IMO its the better one - i mean, Dubai is FULL of fancy restos, don't you wanna experience them?)

Petrol: pumps have the extensions on them now so if your tank is on the left side, you can go to a right-side-pump and the hose will reach. They usually have less people in line.


----------

